# 18 yr tankless



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Just though id share some pics of a 18yr old tankless i serviced the other day. The unit is a Myson 325 rear outlet Dv 100,000 btu lpg converted to ng British tankless. Never been looked at or serviced since day one in 1992. I found these things are no longer manufactured and parts are very hard to get i found the unit had a bad eco switch and was able to modify a new bosch eco to the unit. I wonder how long this thing is going to keep kicking?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks very much like an older Bosch unit and that makes it even more surprising that it's still working. On the plus side, they're so uncomplicated and there's little to go wrong. How's the water quality up there? I've had customers that have moved down from the Bay and they say the water is nice and soft.





Paul


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow, I've been using Myson toe kick hydronic heaters for years. Never knew they made a tankless. Awesome find. Looks like it has a few less parts than a Rinnai.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> Looks very much like an older Bosch unit and that makes it even more surprising that it's still working. On the plus side, they're so uncomplicated and there's little to go wrong. How's the water quality up there? I've had customers that have moved down from the Bay and they say the water is nice and soft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
yup this is just like a old bosch unit the diaphram is a lil different though.. as for the water quality is pretty soft better than your stuff down south


----------

